# Brrr



## Daren (Jan 2, 2012)

24 degrees and 25 mph winds at noon (and spitting snow)...Good thing it is supposed to warm back up to 50+ Friday. I can't complain too much, Jan 2nd and this is only the 3rd time I have seen snow flakes this winter. None of which have amounted to anything, not a tracking snow yet. 

It's been a very mild winter so far (knock on wood it stays that way) I actually had fresh garden tomatoes with Thanksgiving dinner this year because our first killing frost came almost a month later than normal...I remember one year when I was a kid we had to walk to Grandma's (1 city block) on Thanksgiving because we woke up to a surprise 24'' of blown/drifted snow and instead of digging out the vehicles we just walked.

I hope the weather is treating everyone as fairly this year and your shops are warm (to my friends down under, stay cool ) 


.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 2, 2012)

It's nice and warm down here now


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 2, 2012)

Very Mild here also 34 and not enough snow so far this year to fire up the blower. Went over Lookout Pass 4500'(Id-Mont border I-90) last week and I do not think there was a foot up there. Might be a firey one in the west this summer. Stay warm or cool.


----------



## phinds (Jan 2, 2012)

Been having a very mild winter so far here in Central NY. I heard somewhere that we are 22" behind average on snowfall (essentially none so far).


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 2, 2012)

Ups and downs here. It was -15 (5) here on Friday, but it's a little warmer today. -5. (23) As far as the heat in the shop, some idiot put one too many logs on the fire today and it was 29 (84.2) in there.
:wacko1:


----------

